# Timelapse of All Atomic Devices - 1945-1998.



## tova (Nov 18, 2013)

Timelapse of all atomic devices detonated between 1945-1998.**

Japanese artist Isao Hashimoto created this video timelapse of all the nuclear explosions that have occurred between 1945-1998. In total, there have been 2053 nuclear explosions during that time excluding data from North Korea.

http://www.wimp.com/atomicdevices/

**Not sure how accurate the data is for this but it is fascinating to watch - video length 7:12 minutes.


----------



## pardus (Nov 18, 2013)

That was pretty cool. 

Interesting that the Brits detonated a few nukes in the USA, I didn't know that.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 19, 2013)

I was surprised to see that the French had more than twice the nuclear detonations as the Brits.  Learn something new every day.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Very eye opening. Thanks for the post, tova!!


----------



## pardus (Nov 19, 2013)

I think it would be awesome to see a nuclear detonation. The aftermath might be a tad disagreeable though.

I meet a retire Kiwi Sailor, he told me he was in the Navy in the 50's/60's, they got the crew on his frigate on deck one day, they lined them across the deck, gave them sunglasses and told them to brace. Then a nuke was detonated. 




ETA, I had a quick look, probably Op Grapple...

http://www.navy.mil.nz/know-your-na...navy-today/nt08webformat/aug08/op-grapple.htm


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm surprised they didn't show any Israeli or South African detonations. I know the Vela Incident does not "count" as it is unclear what country detonated the device (if there actually was one), but I would have though the two countries I listed above had a few documented tests?


----------



## pardus (Nov 19, 2013)

DasBoot said:


> I'm surprised they didn't show any Israeli or South African detonations. I know the Vela Incident does not "count" as it is unclear what country detonated the device (if there actually was one), but I would have though the two countries I listed above had a few documented tests?



First of all, look at the source of the video, hardly the be all and end all of knowledge.

The South African program was extremely secretive, I wouldn't be surprised if they destroyed their records of it when they abandoned the program.


----------

